# Looking for a new boning knife



## toft (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey there, I'm in the market for a new boning knife to replace my Wusthof classic at work. Current usage is mostly breaking down bone-in short rib and trimming silverskin/fat from a wide variety of other cuts of beef. I'm right-handed, would prefer carbon steel, and am fine with western or wa handled. The two I'm probably considering the most at the moment are the Tojiro DP honesuki and Sabatier carbon western boning knife. The tojiro isn't carbon but as I've never used a honesuki before, I'd prefer not to drop a ton of money on one without knowing if I really like the shape and lots of people have recommended it as a workhorse. The shape and size make it seem versatile as well in that I could use it similar to a petty for some smaller cutting jobs. The risk there is of course that I might not like the shape for this kind of task and it ends up sitting in a drawer. The sabatier is carbon and is a style I'm already familiar with but is, naturally, a less versatile shape.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm probably one of those odd ball guys that likes a Hankotsu - it feels natural in my hand working push, pull, wedging or stabbing and slicing. The are very stout and you can open a joint with a twist and continue through. Oh and they look bad ass - OK got that out of the way /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif





  








media.nl?id=3572&c=832324&h=f6532840260d7a4068de




__
mike9


__
Jan 16, 2014


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

I hate to say it as mostly this site has become the who is who of knives and this out preforms that, but for your work I would probably just go with a standard Forschner knife and call it good.Replace as needed and does a great job but then again it does not cost that much, cant brag about it and you really cant talk about all the fancy stuff you need to keep it sharp but hey at least it lasts quite awhile with an ease of up keep. Better then some of my wives have................. Of Course if you must have a hi end old carbon boning knife send me a pm as I might have a new old Sabatier Nogent that will fit your need.


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

I apologize in advance for posting to a 3 to 4 day old thread. (For the past several days, my access to the Internet has been limited)

The OP might want to look at this link to a much older ChefTalk thread involving BDL seeking information about butchering knives:

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/59981/butcher-knives-how-to-choose-how-to-use

Quite informative!!

Galley Swiller


----------



## notswedishchef (Oct 24, 2013)

For denuding, I can think of more nimble (easier) knives to use. There is nothing a honesuki does that a French boning knife can't do.....with that said.....I use a honesuki daily for ducks, chickens, poussin, and even as a small deba for smaller fish...(I.e. Scup, black bass, etc.)

For standard butchering....I.e. Seaming out, denuding, fat trimming, etc. I use a no frills Forschner semi stiff, curved boner.

Why do you need a new knife? Is the old one smoked? Dull? 

Ask around, see if anyone you know has a honesuki.....the Tojiro DP is indeed a workhorse (mines going on almost 5 years) but it's taken me a longtime to figure out where and why it works for me. Don't buy a knife that you don't know how to use effectively.....


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

This is what I use





  








MBK_110___Profes_4cb51aafb24b5.jpg




__
cheflayne


__
Jan 27, 2014








MBK-110 - Professional Series 10¾" Chef's Knife


----------



## wilpark (Feb 21, 2014)

I have a Global GF-31 heavyweight boning knife New in Box Im looking to move of you are interested


----------



## abaff410 (Jan 22, 2014)

Tojiro is an amazing brand, and cheap too. The only knives I have in my kit that i like better than my tojiro are my Glenstains. The utility knife makes a great boning knife, but it's a bit more expensive than a tojiro. http://korin.com/Indented-Blade-Petty_2


----------

